# Capita Stairmaster Extreme



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone have any feedback on the Capita products? I am looking at the 2010 Stairmaster Extreme as an all mountain board...

Thoughts?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

good board, but not the first choice for all mountain. 
if your not frequently in the park, go with something else.
the stairmaster is basically a beefed up stairmaster, which is a park rail board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up.... any recommendations for an all mountain/twin with a medium flex?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Psychobilly said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.... any recommendations for an all mountain/twin with a medium flex?


Never Summer either Sl-r or Legacy-r depending on your boot size. Legacy is wide and Sl is normal. Thats what I would recommend. You should be able to rip everything on the mountain with those boards.


----------

